# Démarrer au clavier



## cham (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, petite question, vous savez comment utiliser la touche de démarrage sur le clavier du SE/30 sous système 7.1 (par exemple) ? Il faut une extension ou un truc comme ça ? J'ai beau appuyer longtemps. A++


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2010)

Normalement quand les Mac on la possibilité de booter au clavier, si on a un clavier avec le bon bouton ça marche.
Donc pas besoin d'extensions ou d'autre chose.
T'es sûr que le SE/30 peut booter comme ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'es sûr que le SE/30 peut booter comme ça ?



Moi, je suis sûr que le SE30 ne peut pas booter comme ça, puisque lorsqu'on l'éteint, une fois que le shut-down est terminé, il faut appuyer sur le bouton derrière pour l'éteindre. On ne peut l'allumer qu'en basculant l'interrupteur sur "on" !

Exception éventuellement faite du Classic Color II (à vérifier), les petits Mac compacts (128, 512, plus, SE-SE30, Classic &#8230 ne peuvent pas utiliser cette touche. Ça n'est qu'à partir du Mac II qu'elle a été utilisable, et encore, avec des exceptions, si je me souviens bien, les Mac "boîte à pizza" (LC et Performas jusqu'au LC475), c'était pareil, le bouton derrière !


----------



## cham (15 Février 2010)

Boaaa... Dommage !  

Je vais me concentrer sur eudora et netscape alors, je suis pas loin de venir poster ici avec mon se/30 vous savez...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2010)

cham a dit:


> je suis pas loin de venir poster ici avec mon se/30 vous savez...



Tu vas choisir quoi, comme couleur de fond du forum ? 



'tain, le SE30, c'était le premier Mac que j'ai eu à moi (j'avais déjà bossé sur Mac avant, mais au taf) :love:


----------

